# 52 Weeks of Raleigh



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*9 Weeks Old*

Playing in the yard with my son.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*10 Weeks Old*

First time in the pen.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*11 Weeks Old*

Socialization outing at the shopping center. Everyone flocked to ask, "what kind of dog is that? I've never seen that color..." He loved it!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

What an adorable little guy! I love the first picture with your son and the one where he's looking over his pen. So cute!!!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*12 Weeks Old*

Raleigh has his ears in a ponytail to keep them out of his raw food which he gobbles up!







[/IMG]


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*He's so precious..*

I loved the picture of him peering over the doggy gate- big brown sad puppy eyes entreating you to 'please come and get me'.. I miss you already
They are such fun !


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I know! His eyes just make me melt. I'm a sucker for a sweet poodle puppy face!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

So sweet!!! The one of him looking over the pen is my fave too.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

What a lovely boy.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

13 Weeks old. 
No mum, I was not digging in your flower garden. That must've been the lab across the street.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*14 Weeks Old*

At 8 weeks old, Raleigh was about the same size as my parents dog. Now he's jumping over him!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Love the dog jump photo - you should put this in the N.bone contest. His eyes are lovely - like honey.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I just realized I forgot to reply. Thanks CT Girl!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That jumping pic is terrific! He looks so happy.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

What a great series of shots, nice to have a stage by stage record of his growth, 

I just love the one of his face in your signature, you can just "see" his mischievous puppy nature, lol.

Colina


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

*gorgeous color*

what a cutie. Love him in his pen and with your son. Congratulations.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*15 Weeks Old*










He's looking kinda scruffy, in need of a haircut.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*16 Weeks Old*

Finally! Has his shots and can venture out a bit more! Here we are on a walk in the woods.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Very handsome boy you've got!! Love the jumping photo too!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*16.5 Weeks : )*

I couldn't resist squeezing this one in!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*17 Weeks Old*


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Just had to tell you. The eyes have it, don't they?


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Smooches to that adorable nose! Bet those eyes are incredibly hard to resist!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*18 Weeks Old*


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Big chew toy for a big Poodle...he is just gorgeous!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

He has the prettiest eyes!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*19 Weeks Old*

First big boy haircut. I asked for a "puppy clip". Shouldda brought a picture.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I find it depends on the groomer. I once gave my husband a picture, along with a diagram telling the groomer which size blade to use where. Raven still came back shaved down with a #7 including ears (which I trim with a #10). Can't remember why I wasn't able to groom him myself, LOL.

Raleigh still looks gorgeous and puppyish at least. Looks like they used a #3 all over. Did you ask them not to shave feet? That's the great thing about poodles, at least their hair grows back fairly quickly.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful, I love the "pen shot" too!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Awe, he looks ridiculous....I hate to say that because his face and coloring are gorgeous. Dont go back.....the groomer obviously is not a poodle person. By Christmas he will look nice and you have time to research a few other grooming shops.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I j ust showed the before fluffy baby picture to my husband and he was like WOW! Hes gorgeous. Then I said lemme show you his new big boy haircut he got today. He didnt recognize it as the same dog. Even he thinks they butchered him. Those feet and legs are horrible. NOt poodlicious at all.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, these days in Dallas we cut 'em short .... it's a good clip for a hot summer, hope yours is as hot as ours. He is so adorable, though, you can't mess with his handsome puppiness...!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*20 Weeks Old*


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He is beautiful. Love the eyes!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*21 Weeks Old*


----------

